# Same sex defacto visa help



## jeremy75 (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

I met my boyfriend of almost two years when he was here on a working visa from Canada, we dated for five months (the last five sadly) of his working visa at which time he moved home.

We have maintained a friendship/relationship since that time and are now attempting a defacto visa application. We have both visited one anothers respective countries since he left as tourists, have many emails, costly phone bills, family statements attesting to the relationship that is, but are we kidding ourselves at any chance of getting a defacto visa?

Trouble is he can't get any other visa except possibly a student visa to move back to Australia and I cannot move to Canada without being sponsored due to the fact I am over 34.

Do we have any other options? Chance of getting a defacto visa?

Who'd have thought it would be so hard for two guys from Commonwealth countries to live together.

All advice graciously accepted.

Jeremy


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Jeremy.

I read from De Facto Australian Visa Requirements - Spouse / De Facto | Australian Immigration that both of you must have lived together for atleast 12 months. Based on your statement, you did not stay together for the 5-month period that you've been dating. You may view the page and see other factors that will be checked showing your mutual commitment when applying for this type of Visa. Let's also hope for other recommendations on this forum.


----------

